# My wife got me one of these



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2016)

Not the tank, the dog. She put a down-payment on a Malinois puppy for me. It's still in the oven, but I'll get a brown male around Valentines Day (whenever the hell that is, February something). The more I read about these dogs the more impressed I am. I'm guessing some of you folks have experience with this breed?

I can't wait. Get ready for puppy pictures in March. I may have to build him a tank out of tractor parts.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 3, 2016)

They can be pretty aggressive, but are smart as fuck. Keep it active or you will buy all new things.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> They can be pretty aggressive, but are smart as fuck. Keep it active or you will buy all new things.




Agree 1000% with TLDR20 - they require a lot of training to keep their aggressiveness under control. SUPER high energy, Einstein level intelligence for dogs, they need a job to do since they're working dogs, and keep him engaged, guarding the house is engaged once he's trained...  if they have too much unstructured time alone, you may as well write off everything you own, it'll be shredded.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2016)

Beautiful dog - but painfully unforgiving. I am an experienced Shepherd owner and after losing our last, thought I was ready to bump up to the the next level. Lots of Internet research later, and some long talks with breeders and trainers, I am getting another GSD this spring.

I know for a fact that I can train a new Shepherd to keep busy enough to stay out of too much trouble - same goes if she wants to offer the occasional growl or nip, just to see who's boss. But I also know I'm not prepared to handle the same dog - on Steroids.

@Ocoka One - if you are not experienced with a bigger dog, whether a Malinois or any working dog, please consider getting the training necessary ahead of time. My breeder puts new GSD owners thru a pretty extensive interview process before she will hand over her pups - for a Malinois, she's made it clear that she will only offer to experienced GSD owners or former military/police who can show her they have experience with the dog. Otherwise the pups end up being put into a shelter or worse. -  because the owner cannot handle them.

Not saying that would be the case with you, just want to be sure you know what you are getting yourself into. Especially socialization of the dog - this cannot be a dog that gets little to no interaction with other people or dogs - too possessive otherwise, recipe for potential disaster.

Here is one link just to get you started-

Belgian Malinois Breed Information


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Somewhere I have a picture of me and a buddy petting Saddam lions through the cages. I attempted to get the same type of picture at a particular compound that had Belgian Malinois, didn't happen and got a picture of me scared pale white. Them dogs are freaking scary as shit when they bark you down. I'll stick with my lovey dovey Labradors.


Congratulations on the soon to be pup!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2016)

Greatly appreciate the feedback and will have my wife read these comments. We've bred Golden Retrivers and have one Golden now and a Sheltie/Border Collie mix so the new pup would have buddies...and we live on a farm with a fenced in perimeter so there's plenty of room for them to run.

But you guys have made me a bit wary. I made need to rethink this a bit. I'm still waiting on the VA for my hip replacement and want to be fixed up before the pup comes.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 3, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> ... I'm still waiting on the VA for my hip replacement and want to be fixed up before the pup comes.



I'm in my 50's, and wouldn't even consider a Malinois anymore, much less with something major happening like a hip replacement.  I was a vet tech in the service in the 80's as they were shifting to a mostly Malinois focus, so I've worked with them a bit professionally.  From what I understand of the breeding programs going on in those subsequent 30 years, the intelligence, intensity and exercise level of the animals being produced now... nope... not interested in that for my personal life.

You've got a Sheltie/Border Collie mix and then think about that x 200 intelligence and activity levels and add in aggression potential.  THAT might be an average Malinois.

LL


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 3, 2016)

Which is why I might be getting one when Xerxes is a bit greyer than he is now...


----------



## TH15 (Jan 3, 2016)

They are amazing dogs, no doubt. You could also look into adopting a Malinois. A lot of the adoption organizations dedicated to the breed will classify each dog's energy level as low energy (for a Malinois), medium, or high energy.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 3, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Not the tank, the dog. She put a down-payment on a Malinois puppy for me. It's still in the oven, but I'll get a brown male around Valentines Day (whenever the hell that is, February something). The more I read about these dogs the more impressed I am. I'm guessing some of you folks have experience with this breed?
> 
> I can't wait. Get ready for puppy pictures in March. I may have to build him a tank out of tractor parts.



They're great dogs! Extremely loyal and full of energy. The one I have is active as can be and has gone through so many soccer balls and rubber toys. Congratulations.

ZM


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks all for the input.

I ran all your comments by the Mrs this morning and expressed my concerns. She basically said (to me) "What the fuck is wrong with you, did your balls drop off or something?" :wall::wall:

She reminded me that we've bred horses, cattle, dogs, have plenty of room, two male dogs to keep him company and if my hip is still a problem she'll handle all the training. She _has _done her research on the breed, has had lots of contact with this particular breeder and for a non-vet knows more about animals than anybody else I know. So...I gotta trust her on this one.

I'll just hope and pray the dog don't eat the UPS man when he's bringing me my ammo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2016)

LMFAO -

If I ever visit your AO, I'll be sure to check on HER beverage of choice, and just ask you to get the glasses!  

Enjoy the pup - be sure to post pics as it grows up !  And based on some of the other comments, it would be entertaining to see occasional pics of chewed up shoes, boots, saddles, and UPS men your new battle beast chooses to tear into!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Shark Face? I'm telling you, when they get all barkedy-barkedy and those fangs come out....holy shit.

But really, all my family dogs have been named after states, cities, and legendary individuals from the past.


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2016)

Zeus
Apollo
Hades
Chuck Norris


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2016)

Troll works for me....  if he's good natured, loveable, sweet, kind, gentle and a grammar Nazi...:wall:  but still brooks no shit from nugs...


----------



## medicchick (Jan 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> She reminded me that we've bred horses, cattle, dogs, have plenty of room, two male dogs to keep him company and if my hip is still a problem she'll handle all the training. She _has _done her research on the breed, has had lots of contact with this particular breeder and for a non-vet knows more about animals than anybody else I know. So...I gotta trust her on this one.



See that makes all the difference versus thinking it was an out of the blue Good Idea Fairy visit.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Troll works for me....  if he's good natured, loveable, sweet, kind, gentle and a grammar Nazi...:wall:  but still brooks no shit from nugs...


 
You're on the name list.  I'd put Pardus on there too but that's almost too scary a name for a puppy, even an attack dog . "Shadow" is another I'm considering in honor of the folks here...

Actually, I still kind of agree with your's and Mrs LLs advice re the dog and have my misgivings. But I've seen Mrs R get like this over animals and there aint a whole lot I can say that will change her mind. So, for the sake of the pup, I hope all goes well. I'll do my part to protect the UPS man.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 5, 2016)

Jared


----------



## x SF med (Jan 5, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Jared



Just plain "Bob"...  LL wouldn't let me name our dog "Bob"


----------



## medicchick (Jan 5, 2016)

If Zonk was a boy we should have named her Leonidas for how much she attacks Xerxes.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dame said:


> Zeus
> Apollo
> Hades
> Chuck Norris



I have a dog name Luna, and had a cat named Apollo. Apollo chased a bright light into the street and it killed him. Greek/Roman God/goddesses are the way to go with naming dogs.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Greek/Roman God/goddesses are the way to go with naming dogs.



that's why "Bob" was nixed....  we went with Lady Athena, Tina for short....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 6, 2016)

Cuddles


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Jared


 
That's so fucking wrong I wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Cuddles


 

He may end up with a name like: _JESUSCHRISTWHATTHEFUCKAREYOUEATING!!!??!_

And: Why is there and empty mail truck in our yard and where did these bloodstains come from?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> That's so fucking wrong I wish I'd thought of it.


At least someone got the humor


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> At least someone got the humor


Some of us ignore your dry wit and scathing humor... until we can share beers and trade jabs in person while our other halves look on shaking their heads in dismay...


----------



## poison (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow, congrats. Pretty awesome gift, use responsibly!


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2016)

A friend of mine breeds and trains Mals.  He shared with me a story...Apparently he gave 2 Mals to his brother-in-law that lives in W. Texas.  One day he went outside to find that his 2 new dogs went and took down a cow as a team.  Definitely aggressive dogs that need to work...but they're badasses.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2016)

There's an angus beef-cattle ranch on the other side of my north fenceline. I hope I never have to pay for a whole cow, calf or steer. Little Troll-Man or whatever I end up callin him better get used to Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> There's an angus beef-cattle ranch on the other side of my north fenceline. I hope I never have to pay for a whole cow, calf or steer. Little Troll-Man or whatever I end up callin him better get used to Purina Dog Chow.



don't feed him purina dog chow, please, pretty please with sugar on top:youllpay:....  go with a high quality, low ash, low filler food like Taste of the Wild or AvoDerm, the dog will not poop as much, will not fart as much, the liver and kidneys will not take a beating, and you can mix 2 high wuality foods to keep the protein levels right (most dog foods are too high in protein, especially the puppy foods) try t okeep the protein levels at about 22-25%, and keep the crude fats/omega-3's in the 10% range...  Puppies on a too high protein diet out grow themselves and end up having issues that can last a lifetime.  puppies in the wild, after weaning, get the leftovers that the Alphas and Betas leave... 

The mals that took down the cow, well, probably bored and needed something to do...  working dogs need to work...

Just my .02


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Healthy dog is a happy dog.

 

Chopped pork loin

 

It's too damn hot.

 

In the freezer to cool.

 

Just right.

 

Happy dog...


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 10, 2016)

Here is a name for you:







"... And hear him sing the song that ends the world."


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Here is a name for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and, it's apropos that you post a pic of the FRANKenpuppy.....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2016)

The breeder called. My lil Mal pup was born yesterday and will be ready to pick up in April. I'm kicking PT ass at VA rehab and promise I will be lean and mean and ready to train him when the time comes. I may build a doggie obstacle course for him. Can't wait to see him...and sic him on somebody


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2016)

Now that you know (kinda sorta anyway  ) what you are getting yourself into, I cannot wait to see pics!

Thanks much for the update.


----------



## pardus (Feb 12, 2016)

x SF med said:


> don't feed him purina dog chow, please, pretty please with sugar on top:youllpay:....  go with a high quality, low ash, low filler food like Taste of the Wild or AvoDerm, the dog will not poop as much, will not fart as much, the liver and kidneys will not take a beating, and you can mix 2 high wuality foods to keep the protein levels right (most dog foods are too high in protein, especially the puppy foods) try t okeep the protein levels at about 22-25%, and keep the crude fats/omega-3's in the 10% range...  Puppies on a too high protein diet out grow themselves and end up having issues that can last a lifetime.  puppies in the wild, after weaning, get the leftovers that the Alphas and Betas leave...
> 
> The mals that took down the cow, well, probably bored and needed something to do...  working dogs need to work...
> 
> Just my .02



FYI, Purina has a state of the art research facility that does nothing but study animal diets for their foods. They spend millions of dollars doing that. Doesn't mean that they are the best, but can a small "organic, natural, mother earth friendly" brand say they have the same kind of extensive research backing their claims for healthiness? I'm not endorsing them, but I know Vets that visited their facilities and were very impressed.
ALL legal animal food meets the FDA's requirements for growth and maintenance for the species it was designed for.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Purina puppy chow, little bit of similack baby formula, eggs, cooked ground beef and chicken or pork are all the menus for my puppies. Don't over do it, but the first 6 months really helps in their development. Than I'll move to more dry food supplementing with cooked meats and raw egg's.

Never over feed or allow them to get fat, just keep it balanced with exercise and quality foods.

$.02


----------



## Centermass (Feb 12, 2016)

Of all the "Toxic Dog Food" listings, I have yet to see Purina anything on any of them.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2016)

We have been using Blue dog food....very happy with it.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2016)

pardus said:


> FYI, Purina has a state of the art research facility that does nothing but study animal diets for their foods. They spend millions of dollars doing that. Doesn't mean that they are the best, but can a small "organic, natural, mother earth friendly" brand say they have the same kind of extensive research backing their claims for healthiness? I'm not endorsing them, but I know Vets that visited their facilities and were very impressed.
> ALL legal animal food meets the FDA's requirements for growth and maintenance for the species it was designed for.



Not to disparage @x SF med 's advice--which I greatly appreciated--but my Golden Retriever Luke lived to 15...and he ate Purina Dog Chow all of his life; augmented of course with plenty of treats and delicious leftovers.

I leave PDC in the dog's bowls in the garage all day long so they can snack when they want to...and late afternoon they get a half can of Pedigree or Alpo. These are farm dogs so they are out running around all day, get plenty of exercise and sleep in kitchen at night. I think little pup will fit in well.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 13, 2016)

AWWWWWWWWZZZ!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> -a



What a beautiful fuzzy littie critter!! Have you settled on a name yet?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2016)

Teufel.




(Nervous laugh) Just kidding.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2016)

pardus said:


> FYI, Purina has a state of the art research facility that does nothing but study animal diets for their foods. They spend millions of dollars doing that. Doesn't mean that they are the best, but can a small "organic, natural, mother earth friendly" brand say they have the same kind of extensive research backing their claims for healthiness? I'm not endorsing them, but I know Vets that visited their facilities and were very impressed.
> ALL legal animal food meets the FDA's requirements for growth and maintenance for the species it was designed for.





Ocoka One said:


> Not to disparage @x SF med 's advice--which I greatly appreciated--but my Golden Retriever Luke lived to 15...and he ate Purina Dog Chow all of his life; augmented of course with plenty of treats and delicious leftovers.
> 
> I leave PDC in the dog's bowls in the garage all day long so they can snack when they want to...and late afternoon they get a half can of Pedigree or Alpo. These are farm dogs so they are out running around all day, get plenty of exercise and sleep in kitchen at night. I think little pup will fit in well.



I have to find my notes, but my Vet said Purina and two other companies have Animal Nutritionests and (as @pardus  stated) animal reasearch facilities.

Read the Purina Ingredients, then compare other foods (getting whatever is close to Purina).

I give my midgets Gravy Train and we don't have issues from using that food (asshole dog eating acorns and squirrels,  is another story)


----------



## Rangermom (Feb 15, 2016)

Had one years ago that came to my shelter abused and starved to skeletal weight. Never thought he would survive. Nursed him back to health and handed him off to a search and rescue group that discovered "Lancelot" was very adept at cadaver, bomb, and drug sniffing. I learned then that multi sniffing was a very rare trait. He went on to do many amazing things, topped by being brought in for 9/11 rescue work. Succumbed to cancer 2 years later. His memory and the part I shared in rescuing this magnificent furball still tears me up. I remember every moment of snuggling in the kennels and hand feeding him rice and burger until he could eat on his own. The very first day that he was standing on his own waiting for me to open the door brought me to jello form.
I kinda digressed here. Bottom line is , give love and patience and you will receive the greatest rewards and love. 
The rest of the guys are totally correct though. You have a genius that if not stimulated will act out. One great training tool is to give them a deer or elk antler for a chew toy. Then later when you are on walks they are instantly intent on finding antler sheds!Bonus for both of you when they find one!!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice story and good advice, @Rangermom. All our animals get megalove and the best care. The new Mal pup will have two dog buddies, 20 acres, and my wife and I who are determined to train him and give him plenty to do.

Your antler idea is good. I actually have some deer antler I can let him chew on.

I want to eventually take him hog hunting with me.


----------

